# mag touch rods



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I went to cabelas today with just the intent of browsing around, yeah right. A few hundred bucks later and a bunch of new fishing gear I just cant live without. So I finally picked up one of the mag touch rods. I don't know if you guys have tried these out but if you have not they are amazing. I have been in the back yard casting it for an hour now trying to learn how to throw a bait caster as that it is new to me. The light weight feel and balance of this rod is great. The handle is different than anything I've used before, it is almost like a golf club handle. I hope the fish enjoy it as much as I am. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Stupiddog, let me know how you like it when you actually land a fish. I actually posted a question on this rod a few months back. I scoped one out a few months ago and fell in love instantly, and $100 isn't too big of a dent in the wallet, it could be worse. I'm going to Powell on Friday, and I'm trying to find any way possible to get one in my hands before then. I think that would be a good test for one. I think i would buy the spinning rod, but the baitcaster is the same concept, i'm just not comfortable w/ them.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

So far I love it, Ill let you know on the first fish. I think I will go pick up a second one in the spinning model as well. Just cause I'm way better with a spinning rod. But I do plan to spend a bunch of time practicing with the casting rod.


----------

